# Short Term Accomodation in Toronto/Hoods



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I am arriving in Toronto on May 18th. Looking for a month to month accomodation that is in a safe neighborhood and websites where I can find such accomodations. I have been using Apartment Toronto: Find your next Toronto apartment, rent quickly with pictures. and craigslist.org mostly. There are a lot of postings but I need some advice/guidance on what to avoid. I am a seasoned renter but the catch is, I arrive on May 18th and I have to move into the unit May 18th since I dont know anyone in Toronto and dont want to pay hotel etc charges...

I dont mind living in the Scarborough, Missisauga hoods, close to public transportation....

Pls let me know...thanks in advance for all your help guys.


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am arriving in Toronto on May 18th. Looking for a month to month accomodation that is in a safe neighborhood and websites where I can find such accomodations. I have been using Apartment Toronto: Find your next Toronto apartment, rent quickly with pictures. and craigslist.org mostly. There are a lot of postings but I need some advice/guidance on what to avoid. I am a seasoned renter but the catch is, I arrive on May 18th and I have to move into the unit May 18th since I dont know anyone in Toronto and dont want to pay hotel etc charges...
> 
> ...


Hey mate, great to hear you're still proceeding! I leave 13 October and I'm getting nervous!

What kind of budget have you set? I've found some great accommodation down & midtown but they're 85-100/day however, this does include ALL utilities plus cable tv and wireless internet! Toronto City Suites - Toronto Furnished Condos & Apartments for Short-Term Rental
(However, they do have minimum 30 day tenancy)

I also found some great places in Mississauga around Square One but the money you saved here you had to spend on public transport to get back into downtown Toronto.

Another site I've found really useful and issimilar to craigslist is kijiji.ca (You can search by toronto, mississauga, scarborough etc)

Out of curiosity - Have you had any success in securing interviews prior to arriving?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Newbie_Can_USA said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I am arriving in Toronto on May 18th. Looking for a month to month accomodation that is in a safe neighborhood and websites where I can find such accomodations. I have been using Apartment Toronto: Find your next Toronto apartment, rent quickly with pictures. and craigslist.org mostly. There are a lot of postings but I need some advice/guidance on what to avoid. I am a seasoned renter but the catch is, I arrive on May 18th and I have to move into the unit May 18th since I dont know anyone in Toronto and dont want to pay hotel etc charges...
> 
> ...


As the previous poster stated it would have helped if we had some idea of your budget. However this website has a very good range of properties:- 

Alfred Furnished Apartments 

and this one will give you a good idea of where their properties are located:- 

boldts.net - Toronto


----------



## Newbie_Can_USA (Jan 17, 2009)

Auld Yin said:


> As the previous poster stated it would have helped if we had some idea of your budget. However this website has a very good range of properties:-
> 
> Alfred Furnished Apartments
> 
> ...


Around 900....again, I am not looking for a large space, a studio would work since I am arriving with a total of two bags till I find a job. Thanks for the links.


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

Not sure if I'm blind or stupid, possibly both however, with that Alfred apartments site I can't see how much they are per week


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

Torontosuites has a very good range of properties:- 
Suite Toronto
Toronto Rentals
Toronto Apartment Rental
Toronto Apartment


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

jamescruz said:


> Torontosuites has a very good range of properties:-


and they're also expensive!


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

*Short Term Accomodation in Toronto*

Hi,

Oh..nice ! I will suggest a great rental apartments with luxury accommodation site Toronto Suites in Toronto.

Toronto Apartment


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

phat-dave said:


> and they're also expensive!


No, it's not more expensive!. It's depends on size and accommodation. If you want some more information on it visit Torontosuites[Dot]Com.

Toronto Apartment


----------



## phat-dave (Nov 19, 2008)

edit: hmm - nothing constructive to say


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

*Toronto Apartment*

Why nothing constructive? You know it happens sometimes when you don’t have a complete knowledge of the things. I believe you must check out the website and then you will acknowledge the fact that even if these luxury apartments are costly they are worth it at least better than the luxury hotels.


----------



## jamescruz (May 9, 2009)

*Toronto Apartment*

There are plenty of websites around where you can find information on comfortable and safe accommodations but I can tell you one website that is Torontosuites.com where you can find some good and relevant information on apartments in Toronto.


----------



## richieyu (May 30, 2009)

Send me what you are looking for. I'll help you find a place that meets your needs.

cheers,
Richie Yu | Toronto Realtor
richieyuRealEstate(dot)com


----------

